# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Magos twitteros??

## b12jose

Bueno, si bien hay un post que habla del msn, no he visto ninguno que hable de twitter, y quería saber si los miembros del foro usan esta red social, la verdad es que yo la uso casi más que msn o FB ...

Bueno mi id de twitter es el mismo que mi nombre aquí: b12jose, si hay algún twittero por aquí que se manifieste  :Wink1: 

Saludos

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

@Luisjolmedo  :Wink1:

----------


## Prendes

realmente, para qué sirve twitter? (pregunto desde la ignorancia eh)
yo tengo y lo único que veo es que se pueden poner estados y mandar mensajes :S

la verdad que solo lo uso para seguir el de jorge blas, que suele poner apariciones en TV, actuaciones, etc

----------


## b12jose

> @Luisjolmedo


A ti te tengo followeado :Wink1: 

Prendes, sirve para lo que sirve cualquier Red Social, yo lo uso como punto de información, como sitio donde buscar conocimiento, para seguir a mis amigos, para meterme con ellos, para decirles que los echo de menos ... un poco para todo:P A veces incluso para promocionar cuando publico algo en el blog, no se un poco de todo. No deja de ser una red social más :P

----------


## El Ciporr

@ciporr (es el mío)
@achomagia (es el de mi grupo, pero está actualmente en desuso)

Y bueno, yo respondo de mi manera a Prendes. 

Twitter es una herramienta de comunicación al puro estilo sms. Tienes 140 carácteres para escribir lo que quieras.
Twitter se suele usar por Comunty managers, por bloggueros o por famosos. También se han dado casos de empresas que lo han usado para comunicarse con sus empleados.

Pero vamos, la red social en sí, es para decir lo que te venga en gana. Desde: "Tengo un control increíble con las cartas" hasta "Voy de visita al señor Roca(retrete, para quien no lo entienda)"

----------


## Prendes

Vale ciporr, esa es la imagen que teniá yo más bien.
De todas formas, sea lo que sea, voy servido con tuenti jaja
dejo twitter en la recámara por si algún día me hace falta

----------


## El Ciporr

> Vale ciporr, esa es la imagen que teniá yo más bien.
> De todas formas, sea lo que sea, voy servido con tuenti jaja
> dejo twitter en la recámara por si algún día me hace falta


Puedes integrar twitter con tuenti y cada vez que pongas algo en tu estado lo twittea.

----------


## diverland

@demostrator  es el mio, por ahora tengo a Jose y luis , !!

Saludos

Santi

----------


## Chaoz

@EnriqueGV_82

hacerme una mention para daros un #FF

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Enrique es un maldito viciado del Twitter, aviso. No os dejará ni con agua fría.

----------


## Anton

@AntonBenet

----------


## Tracer

Anton, ya que te veo por aqui, a ver si actulizas el blog....

----------


## Anton

> Anton, ya que te veo por aqui, a ver si actulizas el blog....


 jejeje, tienes razón, hace ya un tiempo que no cuelgo nada... Bueno, ayer hice un post nuevo, si te pasas ya lo verás. Lo que pasa es que tengo muchísimos exámenes en enero y febrero y prácticamente no me da tiempo a actualizar el blog.
Ah, y gracias por visitarlo!  :Smile1:

----------


## Manolo Talman

ahi va el mio...: @Elmentalista

----------


## Chaoz

Tampoco le tnego tanto vicio, pero en los ratos de aburrimiento la verdad es que cunde mucho. Ademas si sigues a gente como @soggtulak @sinmiescudo o @el_gotiko las carcajadas a mandibula suelta estan a la orden del dia. Lo dicho gente, hacerme una mention a @EnriqueGV_82 y os pongo el Follow.

Aprobecho para decir que ver que el bueno de Manolo tiene twitter suma puntos. Los ultimos twitters que he visto activarse han sido #otlive @lanoria y @belenesteban lo cual me hacia pensar que era el principio del fin. Aún tenemos esperanza en el twitter!!!!!

----------


## Knoid

A mi me encanta Twitter, más que nada para seguir de cerca la actualidad, a personas que admiro y mis temas de interés. No es que yo diga nada interesante, pero sí lo leo constantemente para ver como respira el mundo. Nada que ver con facebook, que sigo sin verle la gracia.
Acabo de empezar a seguir a Manolo Talman @elmentalista, y me ha gustado ver su lista de following. Ese Manolo hacker!

Por cierto, si os interesa seguir a magos y asociaciones del mundo entero, hay una extensa lista (casi 1500) en @magicconvention

----------


## MaxVerdié

El mío es @maxverdie.

¡Era fácil!

----------


## Arturo Jiménez

Tomo nota de todo. Tengo cuenta en Twitter (@ajimenez78) pero casi no le hago caso. Al revés que Knoid, utilizo mucho más facebook. Pero me apunto los que habeis puesto por aquí para seguir las cosas de magia. El de Manolo, el primero.

Saludos!!

----------


## DaarkBro

ahora si, @DaarkBro, siganme y les sigo
 :Smile1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

@MarcosGinel

----------


## TwistedFate

Acá algunas cuentas a las que sigo y la mia:

@Pabpino  (la mia)
@LeeAsherMagic   (Lee Asher)
@I_Quant    (Irving Quant)
@bucktwins  (Dan & Dave)
@aaronfishercard   (Aaron Fisher)
@Ellusionist     (Eilusionist)
@mrmagicsecrets
@D_Copperfield      (y por supuesto  David Copperfield)

----------


## navarescandela

Estaba esperando un tema así en magiapotagia! y nunca se me ha ocurrido iniciarlo... ¬¬ jaja

Bueno os dejo el mio: @MagoNavares e iré poco a poco siguiendo a todos.

----------


## Iban

Pues yo sigo escribiendo cartas, de las de sello y buzón.

----------


## b12jose

> Pues yo sigo escribiendo cartas, de las de sello y buzón.


Yo a veces también, pero sólo para selectos:P

----------


## Iban

:-D

De nuevo gracias.

----------


## pablo

Este es el mio :
@magoalmeria  

Saludos y mucha magia .

----------


## Fran Gomez

Ale, os sigo a todos. Yo soy @Fraskies. :-)

----------


## mayico

@sarapinysarapon

Pues chicos, me sumo a la locura... Nunca es tarde, os dejo ahí el... Nick? 

Es que no se si se le llama así...

----------


## mayico

Decir que gracias a esta... ¿Red social? Me han salido algunos bolos jeje es decir que para usarlo con ese objetivo va de lujo, allí os espero jeje

----------


## rafa cama

@janagah_ 

Hago FollowBack

----------


## Dramagic

pues yo tb os dejo el mio. @MagiaIlusion

----------


## swaze

pues ahí va el mío: @magoargos

----------


## DaarkBro

@DaarkBro
Vamos, doy Follow Back  :Smile1:

----------


## Uve

Yo, tengo Twitter pero no soy maga, sino aprendiz. Mi Twitter es @VioletaMartinC

----------


## Mago Juanma

El mío es  @MagJuanma98

----------


## RodrigoMedina

@RRodrigoMedina

----------


## rubiales

Venga, os dejo también el mío!

@juanlurubiales

----------


## wolrak

bueno no se si se me puede considerar como un mago... pero de todas formas dejo mi twiter :P @wolrak1

----------


## carmen

Yo tengo facebook pero no twitter estoi dudando si registrarme o no. Si me registro lo pondré.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

El mío y de la editorial @MysticaLibros

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Bueno, el mio es @MagicJoseLuis97

Ale, dicho está  :Wink1:  Saludos

----------


## Fredja

@quemellevohoy  :Smile1:

----------


## Lydia.dorado

Tienes una nueva seguidora, un placer :Smile1:

----------


## Lopi

@Alvarito_lopi

----------


## Calsetiin

@CalsetaRub

----------


## Mr Poza

@Pablo_Poza

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

> Tienes una nueva seguidora, un placer


Yo tambien te he empezado a seguir. Saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## Ignacio H

@ignaciohernandz

----------


## GermánK

Yo tengo tuiter, @gerkijel y la escatología es lo mío... :P

----------


## fran fortuna

@sir_franagan  si, si, yo soy así, y aviso que solo digo tontunas como pianos y cosas desagradables sobre ancianas.

----------


## elmoronta

@IlusionismPedro

----------


## carmen

al final me hice twitter: 
@ndelmago

----------


## Guillermin

buff cuando sea mago pondre mi twitter, por ahora soy un aprendiz jeje

----------


## mayico

Agregad a rubiales que le quedan dos para los 700 y el que sea el 700 tiene premio. Jijiji 700 abrazos suyos...

----------


## elmoronta

mayico eres sarapinsarapon??

----------


## mayico

Si amigo, por?

----------


## elmoronta

Por que vi el RT de rubiales y me sonaba la foto del foro xd

----------


## mayico

Jeje, pues si, por ahí estoy tambien

----------


## Manu Lopez

@13manulopez

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

JaimeCSR xDD

----------


## rafa cama

He cambiado mi usuario de twitter. El nuevo: @rafacamanton para seguir: Rafa Cama (rafacamaanton) on Twitter

----------


## rafa cama

Por cierto, sería más cómodo para seguiros si ponéis el enlace a vuestro perfil en twitter (creo yo).

----------


## ardogwyddon

Tengo un tuit que te vas por las patas abajo @ArdoGwyddon. Prefiero las firmas cortas a las largas por eso sólo pongo la web ya que ahí están casi todos los enlaces del "Mago Marrón" o M&M´s

----------


## josemagic96

@joses123 todo el que me siga sera seguido de vuelta  :Smile1:

----------

